# How to get the Solver Add-in



## SteveS (Sep 28, 2004)

I have a student whose Excel does not have the Solver add-in installed.  Furthermore, he doesn't have the CD from which Office was installed.  Is there some place where he can get the standard Microsoft Solver Add-in?
  The Microsoft website says "You can obtain add-ins from the Microsoft Office Web site" but I can't figure out how.
   Any help would be appreciated, by me and by my student who is unable to do the homework I assigned.


----------



## tusharm (Sep 28, 2004)

The only place to get the free Solver is the Office/Excel installation CD.

Frontline Systems (www.solver.com) offer trial versions of the various commercial versions of Solver.


----------



## SteveS (Sep 29, 2004)

Tusharm -
Thanks for your response.
        Steve


----------



## tusharm (Sep 29, 2004)

You are welcome.  Sorry the news wasn't better.


----------

